# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سوريا >  بحث حول التوقيف أمام قضاة التحقيق فى القانون السورى

## هيثم الفقى

بحث حول التوقيف أمام قضاة التحقيق فى القانون السورى ... المحامي: حسن كامل جاموس 
________________________________________
ما مدى الصلاحية المناطة بقضاة التحقيق حتى تنقلب في أحيان كثيرة مأساة لحجز حرية الشخص المدعى عليه والمحال إلى قاضى التحقيق ؟ ! . 
بداية نقول بان قضاة التحقيق ليسوا قضاة حكم ( أي لا يحق لقاضى التحقيق إصدار أحكام بحق المتهمين المحالين إليه لأنها ليست من صلاحيته وإنما إصدار الأحكام هي من صلاحية قضاة الحكم ) فكيف يعطى هذا القاضي صلاحية توقيف مواطن على ذمة التحقيق لفترة قد تطول كثيراً ومستنداً في الأساس على ما جاء في المادة /102/ من فانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية الفقرة /1/
(( لقاضى التحقيق في دعاوى الجناية والجنحة أن يكتفي بإصدار مذكرة دعوة على أن يبدلها بعد استجواب المدعى عليه بمذكرة توقيف إذا اقتضى التحقيق ذلك )) 
والمادة /106/ من فانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية الفقرة /1/ :
(( بعد استجواب المدعى عليه أو في حال فراره يمكن لقاضي التحقيق أن يصدر بحقه مذكرة توقيف إذا كان الفعل المسند إليه معاقبا عليه بالحبس أو بعقوبة أشد منه ويلزمه أن يستطلع رأي النائب العام في الأمر )) . 
ونرى هنا بان قاضى التحقيق يعتمد في توقيفه للمتهم المحال إليه على هاتين المادتين والتي لم تحدد مدة توقيف للمتهم المحال إلى قاضى التحقيق وبالتالي ترك الأمر بيد القاضي. وخاضع لضرورة التحقيق، وملابسات القضية ، ومزاج القاضي ، والتي قد تطول فترة التوقيف المتهم المدعى عليه لمدة طويلة ودون وجه حق وعلى عكس ما جاء في الدستور وهو أبو القوانين 
المادة /28/ الفقرة /2/ من الدستور لا يجوز تحري أحد أو توقيفه إلا وفقا للقانون . 
وهو ما جاء منسجما مع المادة /104/ من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية: 
(( على قاضى التحقيق أن يستجوب المدعى عليه الذي جلب بمذكرة إحضار خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة من وضعه في النظارة )). 
والمادة /105/ من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية : 

(( إذا أوقف المدعى عليه بموجب مذكرة إحضار وظل في النظارة اكثر من أربع وعشرين ساعة دون أن يستجوب أو يساق إلى النائب العام اعتبر توقيفه عملا تعسفيا ولوحق الموظف المسؤول بجريمة حجر الحرية الشخصية المنصوص عليها في المادة /358/ من قانون العقوبات ))
وهي الحبس من سنة إلى ثلاث سنوات . 
ومن جهة أخرى نرى بان المتهم المدعى عليه يقف أمام قاضى التحقيق مجرداً من أي دعم قانوني ولو بوجود وكيل المدعى عليه المحامى 
لان ما جاء في المادة /71/ من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية حرم المتهم من ضماناته القانونية التي كفلها له الدستور 
فالمادة /71/ من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية نصت على: 

1- لا يحق للمحامى الكلام أثناء التحقيق إلا بإذن المحقق 
2 ـ وإذا لـــم يأذن له المحقق بالكلام أشـــير إلى ذلك في محضر التحقيق ويبقى له الحق في تقدم مذكرة بملاحظاته )) 

لذلك نرى بان المتهم يبقى مجرداً من أي سند قانوني أمام قاضي التحقيق وهو ما جاء في مواد أخرى من هذا القانون عندما تتطلب سرعة التحقيق ذلك، وتتطلب الضرورة منع الاتصال بالمتهم ـ المواد 69 ـ 70 من هذا القانون 
لذلك نرى أنه حتى بوجود المحامي مع المتهم في مرحلة التحقيق هو وجود شكلي إلى حد بعيد.
ولكل ذلك يجب على المشرع السوري في هذه الحالة بأن يحدد مدد التوقيف لدى قضاة التحقيق أسوة ببقية القوانين في الدول الأخرى وإلا أضحى المتهم عرضة لتوقيف قد يطول فترة زمنية أطول من الحكم الذي سيصدر بحقه أو ببراءته. 

منقول للفائدة

----------

